# 2013 Autoexpress Awards Land Rover BMW Hyundai Volvo



## WHIZZER

All-new Range Rover voted Best Luxury Car









Range Rover wins Design Award
Range Rover Evoque scoops Best Compact SUV










New Generation Santa Fe named Best Large SUV in Auto Express New Car Awards










Volvo's new five-door five-seat hatchback, the all-new Volvo V40, has been awarded Auto Express's Safety Award for 2013 at an awards dinner held at the Grand Connaught Rooms, London, on Tuesday 2nd July 2013.










The new BMW 3 Series Saloon has scooped the award for Best Compact Executive Car, for the fifth consecutive year at the Auto Express New Car Honours 2013.










Praised for its dynamism, value for money and affordable running costs, the BMW 3 Series Saloon remains the car of choice in the compact executive sector.

The BMW 5 Series Saloon has once again taken the accolade of Best Executive Car at the Auto Express New Car Honours 2013. It's the all-round appeal and low CO2 emissions that has clinched the 5 Series this award for the second year running.


----------

